# Biketour in Abenberg und um Abenberg herum!!



## biker-wug (5. Mai 2003)

Hi Leute,

wir wollen am Sonntag in und um Abenberg herum eine kleine Tour fahren, eine der gemütlichen Sorte!

Wir, das sind meinereiner, Frazer und Beelzebub.

Treffpunkt elf Uhr Abenberg am Marktplatz!!

Wer Lust hat einfach melden!!


----------



## Frazer (5. Mai 2003)

Nachdem ich ja mit von der Partie bin, muss ich mich trotzdem mal korrekt mit anmelden..

Nich, dass ich mich net mitnehmt oder so   

Hab auch scho ne Klasse Idee, wo wir so rumfahren können:

Marienquelle, aber von oben kommend  
Da gibt's ein paar gaaaaaanz nette Treppchen zu fahrn... des richtige für mich!!
Und der Biergarten is ja auch scho klargemacht. Die Wirtin kennt uns ja mittlerweile scho sooo gut, dass ich mein leichtes Gutmann net mal mehr bestelln brauch  

So long,
Frazer *derkaumnocherwartenkannbisdasneuebikeabgeholtwird*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (5. Mai 2003)

auf sonntag.volker und ich kennen jetzt auch paar gute ecken und ich nimm meine digicam mit.seit ner woche stolzer besitzer bin 
und zum fahren nimm ich das:


----------



## Beelzebub (5. Mai 2003)

scheintn doppelposting zu sein. marienquelle wollt ich auch vorschlagen

gruß alex


----------



## biker-wug (5. Mai 2003)

Ey Super, dann können wir endlich mal ein paar Bilder schießen!!

So ist es genial!!


Und Biergarten ist sowieso klar!!


----------



## Altitude (5. Mai 2003)

ich denke ich komm...

evtl bring ich All-Mountain und Hr_Meier mit...

Grüße

Alti


----------



## All-Mountain (5. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *ich denke ich komm...
> 
> evtl bring ich All-Mountain und Hr_Meier mit...
> ...



Hmmm, von mir aus bin ich dabei. 
Aber mal schauen ob ich das meiner Freundin klarmachen kann 

Gruß TOM
(der den Kopf noch voller Lago-Trails hat)


----------



## Altitude (5. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *
> 
> Aber mal schauen ob ich das meiner Freundin klarmachen kann
> ...



Des kriegs Du schon hin....

Wie wars am Largo????


----------



## Frazer (5. Mai 2003)

Na, des werden diesmal ja richtig viele  

Vielleicht kann ich noch a paar Kumpels von mir überzeugen, dass die auch noch mitfahren.... Nein, die sind nicht hier im Forum vertreten...  

Hoffentlich überleb ich den Samstag-Abend, da schleppt mich meine Schnegge mit auf'n Nite-Skate.... wenn ich den unbeschadet überstehe, steht dem sonntäglichen Fahren nix im Wege....

Jo, wie war's denn am Lago so, Tom???

Grüße
Volker


----------



## biker-wug (5. Mai 2003)

Klingt ja super wenn man mal mehr leute werden!!

hab Beelechoose auch mal angemailt, nachdem er ja doch eher selten im Forum ist!!

Bin ja mal gespannt wieviel wir werden!!


----------



## All-Mountain (5. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frazer _
> *Na, des werden diesmal ja richtig viele
> 
> Jo, wie war's denn am Lago so, Tom???
> ...



Am Lago war's wieder mal genial. 
Für Insider: Ich bin tatsächlich wieder die (leider immer noch gesperrte) Ponale gefahren.
Hab 160 Pic's gemacht. Die besten werde ich auf meine Seite stellen. Den Link poste ich dann noch irgendwo rein.

Gruß
TOM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickerX (8. Mai 2003)

Leider hat meine Frau am Sonntag Geburtstag. Wenn ihr aber mal wieder am Heidenberg unterwegs seid, würde ich mich gern anschließen!


----------



## Beelzebub (8. Mai 2003)

hi dickerX!!

also der frazer und ich sind öfters am heidenberg anzutreffen.
auch ab und zu unter der woche.
melde dich einfach wenn du zeit und lust hast.

gruß alex


----------



## Altitude (9. Mai 2003)

Hi Jungs,

ich wolt nur nochmal durgchgeben, wer kommt...

All-Mountain
ZZZorro
und meinereiner...

Bis Sonntag...

um 11.00 in Abendberg...

(plus minus 10 Min)

Grüße

Alex


----------



## biker-wug (9. Mai 2003)

Hi Alti,

dann seid ihr also zu dritt, dazu noch meinereiner, Frazer und Beelzebub!
Wird sicher ein witziger Tag!

Plus Minus zehn minuten ist eh klar! 
Wie gesagt, Treffpunkt Abenberg Marktplatz!

Aber da sehen wir uns dann schon!!


----------



## Frazer (9. Mai 2003)

Moin zusammen,

mir is da grad noch was eingefallen: bei uns in Abenberg is am Weekend Burgfest. D.h. es könnte parktechnisch am Marktplatz unter Umständen zu leichten Problemen kommen, da am Sonntag früh Weißwoooschdfrühstück is.
Aber wir werden des scho irgendwie schaffen, werde mal schaun, dass ich a paar Parkplätze freihalten kann  

Ich hoff ja nur, dass ich überhaupt a Chance hab, Konditionell mit euch mitzuhalten... ich sach nur "Schinderlein"  
Deshalb gibt's heute ne Extraration Kaffee und Zigaretten  

Bis Sonntag dann
Grüße
Volker


----------



## Altitude (9. Mai 2003)

wir sind auch leicht zu finden:

vergammelter tschechischer Kombi
ein durchtrainierter Rockfahrer = All-Mountain
ein zähes Eisenschwein mit Silberpfeil = ZZZorroo
und ein fetter hässlicher Brodie-Rider = Altitude

Ich denke es wird ein Spaß...

fahren wir auch die Trails rund um den BR-Funkturm????

Grüße

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frazer (9. Mai 2003)

Also,
ich bin auch gaaaanz leicht zu erkennen.
Bin der, der mit nem fääääätten Grinsen sein neues Nicolai unterm Allerwertesten hat    

Klar fahren wir Dir Trails rund um den Funkturm. Was anderes lohnt sich in der Ecke garnet. Der Beelze und ich haben bei unserer letzten Feierabendrunde nen süßen Treppen-Trail zur Marienquelle gefunden, den will ich unbedingt fahren. Ansonsten gibbet ja noch den "Steinbruch" und auch so einige tolle Trails, die echt lohnenswert sind.

Weil, so ganz unter uns, richtig Kilometer strampeln liegt mir momentan nicht wirklich, deshalb bin ich stark dafür, nur den Hügel rund um den Funkturm abzugrasen...

Grüße
Volker


----------



## biker-wug (9. Mai 2003)

Hi volker,

weißt evtl. einen besseren Treffpunkt in der Nähe?? Aber normalerweise wird es schon klappen!

Parkplätze finden sich doch immer!!


Und mit Kaffee und Zigaretten geb ich Dir recht!!

Bin mal gespannt was das Schinderlein so alles von uns abfordert!!

HIHI!!


----------



## Altitude (9. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von biker-wug _
> *
> Bin mal gespannt was das Schinderlein so alles von uns abfordert!!
> 
> *



...alles Propaganda!!!! 

...aber ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, biket es sich gar ungeniert....


----------



## biker-wug (9. Mai 2003)

Auch ein netter Spruch!! 

Ich sehe es schon kommen, hab noch viel vor die nächsten Wochen, Kondi trainieren, wobei die einigermaßen geht, und Fahrtechnik ist auch mal fällig, da bin ich eher schwach muß ich zugeben!

Aber bin schon drüber!

Hab aber irgendwie Probleme mit Spitzkehren die im Hang sind!!

Wir haben da bei uns draußen eine Serpentinenabfahrt, um die eine kehre komm ich einfach nciht rum, und das seid mittlerweilen Jahren!!!


----------



## Frazer (9. Mai 2003)

Kondi trainieren müsst ich auch endlich mal, nur lässt mir mein Abendstudium ja so wenig Freizeit, dass ich froh bin, überhaupt biken zu können.

Hast du eigentlich nen Strassen-Bock?? @biker-wug

Also, die Fahrtechnik, die man für Spitzkehren am Hang so draufhaben sollte, kannst dir ja mal vom Alti zeigen lassen. Sowas sollte er eigentlich von seiner "Kantenklatscherei" noch können, wahrscheinlich ist's sogar noch im Blut....
Ich komm zwar rum, aber ich behaupte, dass ich dabei bestimmt keine besonders tollen Haltungsnoten bekommen werde...


----------



## biker-wug (9. Mai 2003)

Straßenbock hab ich keinen! Aber ich will mir jetzt auf mein hardtail Slicks draufziehen!! Zwecks der Konti, wobei das einigermaßen geht!

In Sachen Spitzkehren, die meisten schaff ich, bei uns draußen gibt es eben die eine, mit der hab ich Probs, lockerer Untergrund, Wurzeln, sehr eng und dafür steil!!

Irgendwie komisch!!

Aber das erklär ich am Sonntag während der Biergartensession!!


@Alti: Demnächst ist mal ne Runde in WUG fällig, da können wir erst beim erklettern der Wülzburg was für die Konti tun, danach fahren wir mal zu der dämlichen spitzkehre, wenn du mal bock hast!! Für die Stelle brauch ich einfach mal einen Ex-Kantenklatscher!!!!


----------



## Altitude (9. Mai 2003)

[
@Alti: Demnächst ist mal ne Runde in WUG fällig, da können wir erst beim erklettern der Wülzburg was für die Konti tun, danach fahren wir mal zu der dämlichen spitzkehre, wenn du mal bock hast!! Für die Stelle brauch ich einfach mal einen Ex-Kantenklatscher!!!! [/B][/QUOTE]

WUG ist cool! Ich erinnere mich immer an das CC-Rennen anfang der 90iger in WUG - knüppelharte Anstiege und schöne "Tricky" Downhills (und das ohne Federgabel)....

Ich war kein "Kantenklatscher" - die DH Strecken waren anfang der 90iger das, was mein heute Forstautobahn mit einigen Singletrails nennt - ich hab mir letztes Jahr auf der DH-Strecke von Bischofsmais fast in die Short gekackt...lag vielleicht auch am HT....

...kleiner Tip vom Kücken für Serpentinen - Sattelstütze um 2-4 cm absenken vor der Abfahrt, dann klppts auch mim Schwerpunkt verlagenr...


----------



## All-Mountain (9. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *wir sind auch leicht zu finden:
> ein durchtrainierter Rockfahrer = All-Mountain
> Alex *



Würde ich mal so nicht unterschreiben. Ich schleppe momentan noch nen kleinen WASCHBÄRbauch von Winter mit mir rum.
Aber seit ich öfters mit unseren Schinderlein fahre hab ich tatsächlich schon ein paar Kilos runter (kein Witz).
Bis Sonntag
TOM


----------



## biker-wug (9. Mai 2003)

@Alti: Ich fahr meistens auf der anderen Seite von WUG, also nicht am rohrberg wo das Rennen früher war, sondern Wülzburg und Ludwigshöhe!!

Aber das rohrbergrennen war echt spaßig!! 

In Sachen Serpentinen, den Sattel hatte ich gestern unten, die meisten schaff ich ja, ist nur diese eine, mit der hab ich ein problem, aber das erklär ich am Sonntag in ruhe!!


----------



## Beelzebub (9. Mai 2003)

alle labbern sie haben keine kondi und machen den alti nieder.
am ende häng ich hinten dran weil ich eh zuviel quam.

@ alti: hat dein tschechenmobil auch ne farbe oder haste das schon blankpoliert oder sollten wir uns lieber an zz zzzoro´s 
.....ehm ich mein an das auffällige ESK trikot halten? 
meinereiner wird mit einem roten spananierkombi erscheinen.

@ biker wug: ich bring dir das buch mit "zehn und die serpentine"
 wieso haste uns die nicht gezeigt?haste angst gehabt ich fall wieder vom rad?

@ all: ich bring event. auch noch einen oder zwei herren mit die den bikesport huldigen. morgen weiss ich bescheid. außerdem hätte ich noch nen vorschlag:

wenn wir schon "gäste" dabeihaben sollten wir nicht in unseren "stammbiergarten" gehen sondern lieber nen abstecher in die pflugers machen.ist zwar ne feldwegstrecke, aber der pressack mit musik und die anderen schmankerln bzw. das gutmann reißen das locker wieder raus.


gruß alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (10. Mai 2003)

Schwarz ...wie meine Seele...har, har,har...

Biergarten klingt gut, nur das mit dem"Pressack" verkneif ich mir....

So, ich geh jetzt in den Keller und bau meine V-Brakes an den Brodie - dan klppts auch mim schinden...

Marke: Avid Model "Boah, sind die geil!!" Single DIgit Ultimate  

Bis Morgen...

Grüße

Alex

@ZZZorro und All-Mountain
11.20 - 11.30 an der bekannten Behausung bzw. an der Landezone vom ZZZorro (liegt um die Ecke....)


----------



## Beelzebub (10. Mai 2003)

moin alti/alex

hoffe deine 11:20 - 11:30 beziehen sich auf heute sonst würd ich sagen des wär bissel spät.und bitte morgen die muttertagsausflügler mit einrechnen die wieder den verkehr behindern.

gruß alex


----------



## biker-wug (10. Mai 2003)

MoinMoin Miteinander,

und schon alle Bikes fit für morgen!

@Beelze; Gute Frage, warum hab ich die nicht gezeigt, die sind oberhalb der Wülzburg, wo wir die Straße überquert haben im Wald drin, aber dann wären wir ja wieder unten gewesen, und hätten den Berg wieder erklimmen müssen!!

Nächstes Mal!!


----------



## ZZZZZorro (10. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *@ZZZorro und All-Mountain
> 11.20 - 11.30 an der bekannten Behausung bzw. an der Landezone vom ZZZorro (liegt um die Ecke....)   *



Besten Dank für die Info, aber ich denk ich nehm jetzt immer nen Zettel nebst Stift mit, damit ich über die Info auch am nächsten Tag noch verfüge. War ja schließlich heut schon - natürlich pünktlichst - am Sammelpunkt.   Naja, so konnt ich noch ein wenig im Regen biken. - Strafe muss sein! - Ich sags ja immer: 'Ohne IB(P)C fehlt dir was!'. 

Grüßle & bis morgen


----------



## Altitude (11. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *moin alti/alex
> 
> hoffe deine 11:20 - 11:30 beziehen sich auf heute sonst würd ich sagen des wär bissel spät.und bitte morgen die muttertagsausflügler mit einrechnen die wieder den verkehr behindern.
> ...



Natürlich meinte ich am Sonntag zwischen 10.20 und 10.30 - damit wir rechtzeitig in Abendberg sind...

Asche über mein Haupt...

@Tom und Zzzzzzzzzzzzorrrooooo
Tut mir leid - bis später in alter Frische

BTW: hab ich schon erwähnt, daß ich Avid SD Ultimate auf meiner alten schwarzen Stahlschlampe habe


----------



## Beelzebub (11. Mai 2003)

bequem ich mich mal resüme zu ziehen.

am heutigen tage um elfe anno 03 traffen sich all-moutain (mr. grundlage)
alti (propagana-schinderlein) Zzzzzoro ,Frazer,biker-wug und meine wenigkeit zu einer tour am,um und über den heidenberg.
locker begannen wir den tag ,soll heissen mit gemächlich tempo ging es richtung kühedorf unserem einstieg am heidenberg.man merkte das heute muttertag war bei den mengen an menschen die sich dort tummelten.irgendwie kuckten die alle bissel doof wie die uns sahen.individuen mit bunten trikots die den frevel begangen an diesem tage zu biken und nicht bei muttern zu sein.
links rechts rauf und runter gingen die trails die wir befuhren,wobei wir ein flottes tempo anschlugen.okay okay bergauf nicht so wirklich,besonders nicht bei frazer der seine ca. 16kg nicolai überall hochschleppte.
schon relativ früh merkte man den beiden locals frazer und mir eine leichte orientierungslosigkeit an die sich dadurch bemerkbar machte wie von unterschiedlicher seite sätze wie "da waren wir heute doch schonmal" oder "das letzte mal sind wir irgendie nen anderen weg gefahren".
ja ich weiss wir sind zweimal auf dem wanderparkplatz gewesen.
(war aber ne interessante karte dort,ich sag nur "luderloch")
danach erstmal wieder ein paar höhenmeter strampeln,wir waren ja nicht zum vergnügen unterwegs,um auch mal zum höchsten punkt (ofenplatte) der anhebung zu kommen.von dort aus ging es richtung marienquelle, die mehr oder weniger tragend bewältigt wurde,aufgrund nasser stufen und einsetzenden regens (sozusagen zzzzorowetter).schnell regenkleider an und weiter ging es.biker-wug tat sich als wasser -schlammloch suchgerät hervor beim befahren eines feuchtbiotopes.andere geben noch geld dafür aus sowas an einem wellness WE zu bekommen.
endlich die einkehr im biergarten auf eine hopfenkaltschale und 2-3 kippen.wieso habt ihr mich da eigentlich als weib bezeichnet?
jedenfalls hatte ich nen ****** platz weils die ganze zeit auf meinen **** getropft hat.nun aber wieder drauf auf den bock, da alti noch seinen anstandsbesuch bei muttern zu absolvieren hatte.zurück nach abendberg nochmal durch den golfplatz,den kopf tiefhalten,könnt ja ein querschläger kommen hehe.zu guterletzt gönnten wir uns noch ein eis an der eisdiele was sich schon bei der perle hinter dem tresen rentiert hat. ich sag nur "saubergearbeitet".am ende war heimfahrt,dusche,sofa angesagt.mein rad reinigen und sattel fönen mach ich erst morgen 

mein fazit:trotz konditioneller und fahrtechnischer unterschiede eine gelungene tour,und wenn ich grad nich bei den rheinländern rumhäng bin ich sofort wieder dabei.


gruß alex

PS: @ alti wegen darmstadt hau ich dich nomma an. bin denke ich zu 95% dabei


----------



## biker-wug (12. Mai 2003)

Also, hier mal mein Resümee der gestrigen Tour!

Alti Schinderlein, das nehm ich ganz brav zurück, unser gestriges schinderlein war Beelze, der uns allerdings alle paar Kilometer eine Verschnaufpause gönnte um sich neu zu orientieren, was ihm aber nur hin und wieder erfolgreich gelang!

Bei den Anstiegen bemerkte man schnell die Kondiunterschiede, Alti, Zzzzorro und all mountain zogen meist sehr zügig hoch, während ich und beelze etwas hinterherhechelten!

Aber die arme sau war echt Frazer mit seinem Nicolai, da spürt man sicher am Abend was man getan hat!

Aber es war einfach eine starke Tour gestern, hat echt spaß gemacht, jederzeit wieder!! Und nächstes Mal starte ich wieder den Versuch der richtigen Klamotten!! 

Das einzig depremierende gestern war die Tatsache, daß kaum war ich in Weißenburg, die Sonne rauskam und ich sogar noch eine Biergartenrunde hinlegen konnte!! Warum war das nicht schon in Abenberg so??

Bike putzen ist auch heute erst fällig!!

Als denn, schönen Tag noch!!


----------



## All-Mountain (12. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von biker-wug _
> *Also, hier mal mein Resümee der gestrigen Tour!
> Das einzig depremierende gestern war die Tatsache, daß kaum war ich in Weißenburg, die Sonne rauskam und ich sogar noch eine Biergartenrunde hinlegen konnte!! Warum war das nicht schon in Abenberg so??
> *



Hi,
ich setz noch einen drauf: Nachem ich mich geduscht hatte, holte ich meine Freundin ab und meinte so beiläufig: das Wetter ist jetzt aber wieder schön geworden, nach dem ganzen Regen. 
Sie: Regen? Welcher Regen? 
Danke fürs Gespräch, aber das kann man vorher halt nie wissen. Ich hab den Tag jedenfalls auch draußensitzend im Anderland ausklingen lassen.

Ich fand die Tour trotz Orientierungs- und Wetterproblemen auch klasse. Waren ein paar ganz nette Trails dabei die echt Spaß machten. Und vor allem (ganz wichtig) kam der zwischenmenschliche Spaßfaktor bei der Tour nicht zu kurz!!

Bis die Tage
TOM


----------



## Altitude (12. Mai 2003)

Ja, in Fädd regnets einfach net....ich hab mich geduscht, meine Pflichtschelln bei meiner Mum abgeholt und bin dann mit meinem Mädel noch ins Stadtparkcaffee auf nen Cappo und nen Eisbecher...

@AM
Wir sollten uns vielleicht mal mit unserer Abendgestaltung absprechen  - das Anderland war Plan B....

@Frazer, Biker-Wug, Belzebub
Schee wars, nass wars, verfahrn hmmer uns - was solls....
Das nächste mal kommt Ihr nach Fädd - ich denke nur nicht, daß ich so schöne Achten führen kann, wie Ihr... 

@ZZZorro
Du schaffst mich noch...hechel

Grüße

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (12. Mai 2003)

@alti: Das mit Fädd geht klar, werde in zwei oder drei Wochen mal an eurer Donnerstagrunde an der Veste mitmachen!

Mal schauen was das dann wird, aber wenn dann wünsch ich mir schon eine nette 8 in der Tour, HIHI!!


----------



## Frazer (12. Mai 2003)

Mahlzeit zusammen,

muss ja ehrlich gestehen, ich hab gestern nix mehr braucht. Die Tour war zwar endgeil, aber mein Bock is scho a bissl schwer.... beim nächsten Mal werd ich mein HT wohl wieder satteln... oder ich übe noch a bissl an meiner Kondi, dann schaff ich's vielleicht mit'm Nicolai auch mal bis ganz auf'n Hügel rauf!!!  

Zur Wettertechnischen Info: laut Aussage meiner Schwiegereltern in Spee hat es in Roth (sind ja nur knapp 8 km weiter) den ganzen gestrigen Tag net geregnet!!! Aber was tut man nich alles für Freund ZZZZZorro, dass er sich richtig wohl fühlt   

@alti: das mit Schinderlein is ja wirklich alles nur Propaganda, ihr habt ja immer schön auf mich gewartet. Und an meinen Haltungsnoten auf den Trails werd ich noch fleissig arbeiten (...oder wie war das mit "Elugant wie eine Gazelle, oder wie heißt das Tier mit den großen Ohren?!?!?" )  

Aber alles in allem hat's echt Spass gemacht, und ich werd auch mal schaun, ob ich es nicht schaffe, mal an einem Donnerstag mit euch in Fädd an der alten Veste zu fahren.

Grüßle

Frazer *derimmernochMuskelkaterhat*


----------



## Altitude (12. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frazer _
> *
> @alti: das mit Schinderlein is ja wirklich alles nur Propaganda, ihr habt ja immer schön auf mich gewartet. Und an meinen Haltungsnoten auf den Trails werd ich noch fleissig arbeiten (...oder wie war das mit "Elugant wie eine Gazelle, oder wie heißt das Tier mit den großen Ohren?!?!?" )
> Frazer *derimmernochMuskelkaterhat* *



Mein Resüme zum Thema Downhill:

alternder "Schinder" mit Stahl HT: *1* 
jugendlicher Kantenklatscher mit Glitterfully: *0* 

Verkehrte Welt...


----------



## Beelzebub (12. Mai 2003)

gruß alex

PS: ich fühl mich fit wie ein turnschuh


----------



## All-Mountain (12. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> Wir sollten uns vielleicht mal mit unserer Abendgestaltung absprechen  - das Anderland war Plan B....
> *


Kömmer gerne machen. Meistens wird bei uns nach dem biken die Vecchia Osteria. Hhhmm lecker Pizza&Pasta...


----------



## Frazer (12. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> Mein Resüme zum Thema Downhill:
> ...



Also, über das Thema Downhill sollt mer nochma reden   konnte Deinen Run ja net beurteilen, hattest mich ja beim Uphill scho gewaltig abgehängt   

Trotzdem *respektvollverneig* machst mit'm Stahl-HT echt noch ne gute Figur auf den Trails.... trotz des Alters!!!   

So long, ich hoff auf eine baldige neue Ausfahrt  

Volker

P.S. ihr seid doch alle nur neidisch auf die goile Lackierung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (12. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *biker-wug tat sich als wasser -schlammloch suchgerät hervor beim befahren eines feuchtbiotopes.andere geben noch geld dafür aus sowas an einem wellness WE zu bekommen.
> *



Jetzt lese ich es erst, Schlammlochsuchgerät, dann werde ich den Regenjackenvergesser wieder aus meinem Profil nehmen und das verewigen!!

Bis die Tage!!


----------



## Altitude (12. Mai 2003)

*Provoziermodusan*

und - ich höre!!!!   

*Provoziermodusaus* 

Grüße

Alex


----------



## Frazer (12. Mai 2003)

.... bin ja immerhin das untere Stück von dem TreppenTrail an der Marienquelle gefahren - nein, runtergeeiert wäre die bessere Bezeichnung..... das ja sonst ausser 'm Beelze keiner gefahren is.

*schleimmodusan*
Nur um ehrlich zu sein, bin ich ja froh, dass Du net mit nem Fully da warst, sonst hätt ich wohl wirklich blöd aus meinen Shorts geschaut...
*schleimmodusaus*

 

Grüße
Volker


----------



## Altitude (12. Mai 2003)

-will mal nicht so sein:

alternder "Schinder" mit Stahl HT: *1* 
jugendlicher Kantenklatscher mit Glitterfully: *1* 

*Klugscheißmodus an*
obwohl es schon recht Leichtsinnig war diese nassen Stufen zu fahren...
 
*Klugscheißmodus aus*

Ich sollte vielleicht doch mein alters V4000 von der Wand im Laden holen....


----------



## eL (12. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> Ich sollte vielleicht doch mein alters V4000 von der Wand im Laden holen.... *


du meinst das was noch beim Luki im laden steht gell  
nagut sollst dir holen.....aber lass den raben in frieden der is irgendwann mir


----------



## Altitude (12. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *
> du meinst das was noch beim Luki im laden steht gell
> nagut sollst dir holen.....aber lass den raben in frieden der is irgendwann mir  *



Ich kann ja mal Fragen, was er für das "Pärchen" will...

BTW: Der heisst LUGGI kommt von Ludwig


----------



## Beelzebub (12. Mai 2003)

@alti: das is kein glitterfully das is die dolly buster team werkslackierung nächste mal kommt frazer sicher mit glitzerleibchen an.

@el:du suchst nen raben? ich weiss wo noch einer steht. erste serie xtr,900moutain kurbeln,hs33 und ca. 500km drauf.steht da wie neu 


gruß alex


----------



## eL (12. Mai 2003)

@Belze
na ich sagte "irgendwann" wenn ich ma soviel kohle habe wie zu meiner kindheit Heu im schober.....ja dann gönn ich mir sowas für anne wand.....obwohl dann könnt ich auch gleich CD kaufen


----------



## Beelzebub (12. Mai 2003)

och soooooo teuer isses gar nich.CD bekommste jedenfalls nicht dafür.im moment stehts auch nur rum weil der faule sack lieber sein motorrad spazierenfährt.


gruß alex


----------



## Altitude (12. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *@alti: das is kein glitterfully das is die dolly buster team werkslackierung nächste mal kommt frazer sicher mit glitzerleibchen an.
> gruß alex *



Hoffentlich ist das Leibchen "sizilianisch" Geschnitten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (12. Mai 2003)

meinste so wie meines? typ wurstpelle?aber sischa 
@ all-mountain: bilder sind raus

gruß alex


----------



## ZZZZZorro (12. Mai 2003)

Moin moin,

eine schöne Tour wars. Ein wenig Orientierungsfahren mit knackigen Anstiegen und lustigen Abfahrten, das ganze garniert mit ein wenig Regen, obwohl ich glaube, des meiste hama tatsächlich im Biergarten abbekommen. Vielleicht hatten die ne Berieslungsanlage im Baum versteckt, um uns in die Hütte zu locken. Naja egal, mein Getränk wurde aus der Baumkrone nachgeschenkt, was so schlecht auch wieder nicht ist. 

Alles in allem, könn mer des ruhig nochma abstrampeln. Nur dem Silberpfeil muss ick nochn bisschen Benehmen beibringen. Ständig mimt er talwärts des tänzelnde Pony und bergauf lässt er mich auffem mittleren Blatt strampeln. 

Abschließend hat ich ja gedacht, noch ein wenig von Fürth nach Nürnberg im Regen heimwärts zu drücken, das blieb mir allerdings vergönnt, weils unterwegs kaum geregnet hatte und daher zahlreiche 'Ausbremser' unterwegs waren.



> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *@ZZZorro
> Du schaffst mich noch...hechel
> *



Watt? Wieso? 

@biker-wug
Du weißt es gibt keine falsche Bekleidung. Nur wenns morgens schon richtig schüttet is ne Jacke angesagt, alles andere tut auch ne Weste.

Grüße


----------



## Frazer (12. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *@alti: das is kein glitterfully das is die dolly buster team werkslackierung nächste mal kommt frazer sicher mit glitzerleibchen an.
> 
> *



Du weißt ja, meine Süße hat mir ja zum Geburtstag einen Overall im Tigerlook versprochen, passend zum noch ausstehenden Sattel... dann hol ich mir noch nen Integralen in Pink  

Und nich zu vergessen den selbstgestrickten Sattelstützen-Schoner!!! 

@alti: also, wennst Dein SV wieder aktivierst, werd ich aber echt neidisch... des goile Teil!!! Wo kann man des besichtigen???

Grüße
Frazer

P.S. wat bidde is "sizilianisch geschnitten"????


----------



## eL (13. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frazer _
> *
> 
> 
> P.S. wat bidde is "sizilianisch geschnitten"???? *


sizilianisch geschnitten bedeutet "Auflackiert"  so wie ein trikot halt sitzen muss


----------



## Beelzebub (13. Mai 2003)

mein reden nur sagn mir dazu " der schaut aus wie eine abgebundene blutwurscht" 

gruß alex


----------



## Altitude (13. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frazer _
> *
> @alti: also, wennst Dein SV wieder aktivierst, werd ich aber echt neidisch... des goile Teil!!! Wo kann man des besichtigen???
> *



"Mein SVDH" habe ich Ende 1996 wieder nach Holland zurück schicken müssen... 
ANfang 97 hat Ihn dan ein holländischer Juniorenfahrer geschrottet...  

ich hab noch einen Serien SVDH in der üblichen Rot/Schwarz/Gold-Lackierung gehabt, den haben se mir geklaut, aber beim Luggi steht noch ein fast neuer im Laden, den hab ich schon fast adoptiert...(deshalb bezeichne ich Ihn auch schon als "Mein SVDH" - will sowieso keiner mehr kaufen... wenn ich Ihn bei der nächsten Inventur immer noch im Keller finde, werde ich die Verhandlungen starten...


----------



## Altitude (13. Mai 2003)

.......


----------

